# editors/openoffice-4 fail build



## Understudy (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am running FreeBSD 10 on a computer. I am trying to upgrade editors/openoffice-4. However I am having it fail to build. 


```
FreeBSD Dilbert.brendhanhorne.com 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
apache-openoffice-4.0.1_3      Integrated wordprocessor/dbase/spreadsheet/drawing/chart/browser
```


```
COPY: build.lst -> /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.0.1/main/solver/401/unxfbsdx.pro/inc/sw/build.lst
LOG: writing /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.0.1/main/solver/401/unxfbsdx.pro/inc/sw/deliver.log
Module 'sw' delivered successfully. 1 files copied, 0 files unchanged

1 module(s):
        ucb
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.0.1/main/ucb/source/ucp/webdav

When you have fixed the errors in that module you can resume the build by running:

        build --from ucb

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4

===>>> make build failed for editors/openoffice-4
===>>> Aborting update
```

My ports tree is up to date and Google has not been very helpful.  So what is my next thing to try and do? Thanks in advance. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2014)

In the old days, that error could be caused by having devel/cppunit installed before trying to build OpenOffice.  These days, LibreOffice has not had that problem.


----------



## Understudy (Jun 29, 2014)

I do not have devel/cppunit installed. I will attempt to install libreoffice.


----------

